# Advice



## dish4700 (Dec 29, 2012)

Going to upgrade my receiver I have a integra 7.7 which I bought brand new back in 2005 or 2006 but anyways I have a chance to buy a Denon Avr A100 or a X4000 which one would you buy? Plus I have the Emotiva xpa 5 and definitive BP 30 and CLR 2000 and BPX for surround and the Supercube 6000 for my sub so any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks on advance!!!!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The AVR-X4000.


----------



## dish4700 (Dec 29, 2012)

Why the x4000 ant the A100


----------



## dish4700 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I meant why not the A100


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

A quick Google shows the retail price of the A100 to be quite a bit higher than that of the X4000. IMO, the X4000 is a very well-equipped and well-priced AVR, so I don't see any reason to pay more for the A100...unless it has something you want / need that the X4000 doesn't have.


----------



## dish4700 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am getting the A100 for $1000 Canadian and the X4000 is $1300 Canadian

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

In that case: The A100 is a very well-equipped and well-priced AVR, so I don't see any reason to pay more for the X4000...unless it has something you want / need that the A100 doesn't have.


----------



## dish4700 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input!!!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

t


dish4700 said:


> I am getting the A100 for $1000 Canadian and the X4000 is $1300 Canadian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


As far as I can tell the A100 is out of production, it's a late 2010 product with 100th anniversary premiums (if they still have any) and no longer shows up on dealer price sheets. No mention of 4K, but HDMI 1.4 will pass 4K/24p, just no processing in the AVR. No AirPlay either. It has 9 amp channels, but only a single sub output. Make sure you're getting a "new" unit, not a refurb. New price is 1999.99, refurbs will me much less. New carries a 5 year warranty, refurbs 1yr. 

The X4000 is a spring 2013 release with AirPlay, 4K handling and processing, and dual-sub outputs that are not just a split of each other, they are individually calibrated outputs. Personally, I think this is a major feature.

I vote paying up for the X4000.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...^...+1

Being the anniversary model, without a doubt, the A-100 is as attractive as a prom date but, it's a bit out of date as the X-4000 is current technology.

And if one has two subwoofers, having individual outs with SubEQ HT, is a definite, worthwhile upgrade. We have two subs and use the dual sub EQ'g capability.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Also watch for price reductions on the X4000 as the X4100 is around the corner. X4100 will add HDMI 2.0 (with a bunch of features nobody will use) Bluetooth, and WiFi built in. Otherwise, it's the X4000.


----------

